

Ask News.yc: Should there be a lower karma bound for Ask News.YC? - mattmaroon

Maybe it's just me being my curmudgeonly self, but I find most submissions that aren't a URL annoying. Not all, certainly, but most. And they seem to be far more repetitive than the links. How many times have you seen:<p>"How will the [recession/downturn/rising price of sopapillas in Tijuana] affect startups?"<p>or<p>"Ask YC: Feedback on my startup" (which now probably translates to "Michael Arrington please look at me!")<p>or<p>"Why do no Y Combinator companies ever have a business model?"<p>or<p>"What can we do about all of the idiots who are going to start coming here and turn this place into Reddit?"<p>Does anyone else get annoyed by this? If so, Perhaps a minimum karma rating for non-url submissions would fix it?
======
ph0rque
The answers to "feedback for my startup" question was something I found really
useful as a founder of a non-YC startup. I had no ulterior motives to having
Arrington look at it, since it is very much alpha.

~~~
davidw
Furthermore, I think it's a "neighborly" thing to do.

------
murrayh
I agree in a way; the Ask YC News threads can be repetitive and annoying.

But, some of the best contributions, from the view point of myself, have been
Ask YC News posts. When an individual challenges me to critically think about
a topic, I generally learn a lot - it is where I gain the most benefit from
this website (forced thinking). So in a way the Ask YC News posts are an
annoying aspect about this website, and in another way they are the best thing
about this website. I would hate to think that an individual would be censored
simply because they are not an experienced member of this community,
especially when their insight is particularly valuable.

------
ubudesign
I agree that some questions are repeat but I think opposit of what you say. I
can get to the link posts from anywhere else and not all of them are of heigh
quality or intersting. some I find to be useless topics.

But what I like about the ask yc is that it's from people that I have
something in common with. Sure some may be boring or repeat but I don't mind
to test and give feedback on someone's start-up not because it's something I
like to do but because thats how I can give back to this community.

you may one day have a realy boring question posted here too. that may be of
nobody's interest and boring but I am sure you still get good answer.

------
edw519
Oddly, I always click on the "Ask YC" threads first. Not sure why. Now you got
me thinking about it. Probably because I spend so much time alone, these
threads give me more of the "I am not alone" feeling. Maybe for the same
reason I prefer the radio to pre-recorded music.

------
rms
A solution to this is a personalized homepage and classification of stories.
You could do it yourself with Greasemonkey if you really wanted to. Eventually
I expect this functionality to be incorporated into news.arc.

------
mattmaroon
Also, perhaps it's my own vanity, but I love to check my own comments and the
responses to them (rather than the general feed) and would love it if clicking
the number next to my name at top right took me there.

~~~
pg
That's what the "threads" link does.

~~~
mattmaroon
Ha, how did I never see that?

